# Comparison of Track Cleaning Systems



## Jim Cubie (May 26, 2015)

I have been asked to chair a committee for my model railroad club which will recommend how we clean our track. Is anyone aware of any publication or website in which someone has done a systematic comparison of the track cleaning options?

Is anyone aware of a method in which we could use a multi-meter or similar device to compare dirty-track with clean track. i.e. does dirty track have a higher resistance than clean track?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

First off , welcome. Im sure you will get plenty of responses to this , no two alike! What scale are you running? And how much track? Is it easily accessible? Do you need a cleaning car? Hard to reach places? Lots of people here can tell you what works for there layouts and clubs! As for the dirty track part, It goes without saying, and no multimeter needed, that it will cut down on conductivity!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got several track cleaning cars for HO track:

http://tonystrains.com/cmx-o-clean-machine/

http://www.aztectrains.com/HO_1.html

https://www.mnpinc.com/Track Clean.htm

They all do a good job.

I haven't owned any long enough to know how they will hold up.

I like the CMX all metal one because I can use any cleaning fluid I like without worrying about the cleaning car. I only have be sure the fluid will not damage the track.

I like the MNP one because it needs no fluid and can be used for a quick clean as it is always ready to go.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I love my CMX track cleaning car used with denatured alcohol.
Works like a dream! Quick and easy!
Bob


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure what cleaning systems would leave much of a variance in conductiivity but I would think the more important question would be; what kind of track, i.e. nickle- silver, brass, steel, aluminum, etc.
How much track are you planning to clean? You can use multiple cleaners to get the job done quicker. Don't use Acetone, it will warp the plastic ties. If ya don't believe that, put a little on some scrap material before applying it to finished track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Not sure what cleaning systems would leave much of a variance in conductiivity but I would think the more important question would be; what kind of track, i.e. nickle- silver, brass, steel, aluminum, etc.
> How much track are you planning to clean? You can use multiple cleaners to get the job done quicker. Don't use Acetone, it will warp the plastic ties. If ya don't believe that, put a little on some scrap material before applying it to finished track.


I don't believe it, because I got CA into some switch points, and used Acetone to remove it. No damage was done to the plastic ties.

Brass or steel rail will show a variance in conductivity from oxidized track to clean track, because their oxides are non-conductive. Nickel-silver oxide, on the other hand, conducts electricity.

With all due respect, I think this is a Quixotic mission: everyone has their own preferred method of cleaning track, and I don't think you will find agreement, or even consensus, on the best method to use. Is their really an issue with different people using different methods at different times?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track cleaning*

Jim Cubie;

First I agree with the prior replies that say everyone has their own favorite method.
I don't know of any "scientific" procedure to compare track cleaning methods; with a multimeter, crystal ball, or anything else.
Once I belonged to a club with twenty five scale miles of track. We had to clean it, by hand, before each operating session. We used Brite Boy track cleaning blocks, to rub the accumulated dust, scenery dirt,and general crud off the rail tops. In an effort to save some work,the club tried several abrasive dragging type track cleaning cars and a track cleaning Locomotive made bu Tommy Tech. None worked well enough to eliminate the arduous hand cleaning. 
In fairness to these cars, I don't know that we ever ran them often enough to give them a fair chance. Track "cleaning" cars, in my opinion, are really more like, "track cleanliness maintenance" cars. They can't do the INITIAL cleaning of really dirty track well. To perform their maintaining function they need to be run pretty much each time you run trains.
My personal favorite track cleaner is still the Brite Boy, which gets itself quite dirty each time it's used. To clean the crud off the Brite Boy, I use LPS-1 followed by alcohol. For more on LPS-1 see my thread, "excellent track cleaner" below, in this section of the forum.

Hope this helps you in your quest!

Traction Fan


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't have an informed opinion on this but I have read, more then once, that abrasive blocks create minute scratches in the rails and lead to greater accumulation of crud.

As far as cleaning really dirty rail I've used the CMX car with lacquer thinner (carefully) and it really did they job. 

This was during layout construction/testing and the rails had become dirty enough that trains stopped several times during a complete run. After using the CMX car (pushed ahead of the loco) things were fine again.

Again YMMV.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bright Boy track cleaning blocks*



fcwilt said:


> I don't have an informed opinion on this but I have read, more then once, that abrasive blocks create minute scratches in the rails and lead to greater accumulation of crud.
> 
> As far as cleaning really dirty rail I've used the CMX car with lacquer thinner (carefully) and it really did they job.
> 
> ...


 YES and NO. 

YES, abrasive blocks, like Bright Boy, do scratch the rail tops. This is exactly what they are supposed to do, "abrade" (A.K.A. scratch) the dirt off the rails. Some modelers have used
fine grit ( 400gt & ^) sand paper, and it does the same thing.

NO, the use of such blocks does not lead to a greater accumulation of crud. Actually just the opposite. What it leads too is clean track! I have decades of personal experience using these blocks and have never seen them damage track in any way, including making it get dirty easier.
Whatever works for you is right for you. There are certainly many ways of cleaning track.
Personally, I would be a bit leery of using Lacquer thinner to clean track. As it is a powerful chemical solvent it should do a good job of dissolving any crud on the rails. However as a 
powerful chemical solvent, It is also quite capable of dissolving any paint applied to weather the sides of the rails, and possibly the plastic ties. The active ingredient is MEK, which is a very effective plastic cement.
It fastens plastic by "welding" the plastic through partially dissolving it. 
Also Lacquer thinner is very toxic, and the fumes can hurt you if used in a closed space.
All that said; I'm a firm believer that each of us should be free to make our own choices.

Traction Fan


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have used just about everything mentioned here to clean my tracks. Haven't yet picked my favorite but most is the above mentioned cleaners all worked. On the flip side I have considered making my own cleaning car. Anyone have any idea on how that might work out. Any prototypes?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Gwpapa said:


> On the flip side I have considered making my own cleaning car.


Given the devices already available why roll your own?

Just curious.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> Given the devices already available why roll your own?
> 
> Just curious.


Mostly the dollars involved. I have more time than money and I like to make stuff.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*I hope this helps*

here is another track cleaner,unfortuneately I forgot it's name, I would recognize it in the
store however though. It's packaged in a spray can comes in colors light blue &white can
Granger distributes it has a red cap. It's used ion the electronic industry as a contact cleaner. It has conductive properties(the lubricant cleaner. It has been mentioned recently
here at this forum.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Build your own track cleaning car*

Gwpapa;

It's been done many times in the "drag an abrasive block under the car type". I don't recall ever hearing about a homemade liquid dispensing type. The block dragging type can be just about any kind of car. Boxcars and flatcars are common choices. Several Model Railroader articles cover the subject. You may want some sort of light spring arrangement to hold the
block(often Masonite) down on the rails. Some use gravity, with the weight of the block,(or a small weight on top of the block) doing this job. You may find that extra weight inside the car
(preferably mounted as low in the car as possible) helps keep the car on the track.

Good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Mystery" cleaner*

Tr1;

It's called LPS-1 and covered in my post "Excellent track cleaner".

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------

